# Cro cop sig



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

i made this one this morning, lemme know what you guys think

EDIT: there is a white border around the edge but you cant reli see it


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Looks really good. I'm not sure if I like the lines going over Cro Cop or not tho.


----------

